# Any ladies with MTHFR and taking Lovenox?



## hoping:)

After two miscarriages I am finally pregnant again! After the last one we found out I am heterozygous MTHFR and so this time I am taking daily injections of Lovenox.... I am just wondering if Lovenox has helped any of you with MTHFR carry a baby successfully?


----------



## JynxPhD

I don't have MTHFR but I do have antithrombin III deficiency and anti-phospholipid syndrome. I have been pregnant 7 times (5 natural and 2 from IVF due to husband going through chemo). I used lovenox daily (40mg) with my daughter and that pregnancy was perfect (after 3 losses previously). I did not use lovenox on the next 2 pregnancies (both chemical and ended too soon to start lovenox). I did start using lovenox at about 10 weeks pregnant with these twins and everything has been perfect. Actually, better than most normal twin pregnancies. At 22w4d the babies weighed 1 lb 3oz and 1 lb 5oz! The only thing I will say (and I am sure your doctor told you) is to stop the lovenox for 2-3 days if your gums start bleeding when you brush your teeth. It has happened to me once during this pregnancy and happened a few times with my daughter. Lovenox stays in your system for a while so that is why it's okay to stop for a couple days for bleeding. 

Where are you doing your shots? I've found the thighs to be the least painful, though I still look like a junkie!


----------



## hoping:)

Its good to hear about your success with Lovenox! I had my second ultrasound yesterday and we discovered we are having TWINS! They both had heart beats... we never even got to see a heart beat before this so now I am very optomistic and on :cloud9: I had no idea about the bleeding gums thing so I will keep that in mind. They only gave me the option of injecting in my belly. The first time it hurt like hell but I've been icing the injection spot before and it works so much better! I'm sure by the end my belly will look like a giant blueberry:haha: but it is all worth it!

Congrats on your twins:flower:


----------



## Smiler13

Congratulations on the twins!

Not sure what Lovenox is or whether we have it in Europe - is it heparin (one brand is clexane here), or a hormone?

My doctor said that 40% of white women have heterozygous MTHFR and that it is only an issue if folate levels are low in the blood. Here in the UK don't think they prescribe anything unless a blood test shows low folates, then they give extra folic acid.

I was having heparin in this pregnancy, injections in my tummy, wasn't too bad, but am glad have stopped them now.

Best wishes for your pregnancy!


----------



## wldgreen

I was just diagnosed with MTHFR heterozygous C677t (not yet sure what everything exactly means). We lost a daughter at 5months due to neuro tube defect (they can't say that for sure, but her spine was similar to spina bifida) and we lost another one very early on in the pregnancy April 2010. Dr. did blood work and this is what came about. I was wondering if anyone here who has the MTHFR take anything while you were TTC? Also what are the chances (if anyone knows) of having a healthy pregnancy and baby? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JynxPhD

hoping:) said:


> Its good to hear about your success with Lovenox! I had my second ultrasound yesterday and we discovered we are having TWINS! They both has heart beats... we never even got to see a heart beat before this so now I am very optomistic and on :cloud9: I had no idea about the bleeding gums thing so I will keep that in mind. They only gave me the option of injecting in my belly. The first time it hurt like hell but I've been icing the injection spot befor and it works so much better! I'm sure by the end my belly will look like a giant blueberry:haha: but it is all worth it!
> 
> Congrats on your twins:flower:

Congratulations on your twins! You will find that you won't be able to inject in your stomach much after the first trimester because it will be too tight. You can inject in any fatty tissue (backs of arms -OUCH!, thighs, stomach). I'm 23 weeks now and my stomach is stretched as tight as possible. 

I have only seen heartbeats in my successful pregnancies so I think you will be just fine. Take it easy while you can! I have to take naps to make it through the day now and that's not easy with work! Good luck!


----------



## hoping:)

wldgreen said:


> I was just diagnosed with MTHFR heterozygous C677t (not yet sure what everything exactly means). We lost a daughter at 5months due to neuro tube defect (they can't say that for sure, but her spine was similar to spina bifida) and we lost another one very early on in the pregnancy April 2010. Dr. did blood work and this is what came about. I was wondering if anyone here who has the MTHFR take anything while you were TTC? Also what are the chances (if anyone knows) of having a healthy pregnancy and baby? Thanks for any advice.

I am heterozygous C677t as well and basically they told me that I have issues absorbing folic acid and it can also cause your blood to clot. During ttc my doc told me to take one baby asprin a day and my folic acid was increased to 5mg. Lots of people with MTHFR go on to have healthy babies so there is hope for us:hugs:

Smiler- Lovenox is similar to Heparin:thumbup:

JynxPhd- thanks! You have been very helpful. I asked them about the tummy injections when I get my bump and they said that I should still be able to grab the skin to inject but I will ask them again about thigh injections when my skin gets too tight.

I know what you mean about being tired... I work and go to school. I will be done with my bachelors in October so at least not too much more to go:thumbup:


----------



## wldgreen

My doctor put me on one baby asprin a day and folgard today. Hoping it will help! Thank you for your kind knowledge it has been very helpful!


----------



## hoping:)

I am happy to help:) Good luck:thumbup:


----------

